# Damned if I do......



## sirch (Jan 8, 2009)

And damned if I don't! I really cannot make any sense of my situation this week. Last weekend was great, spent time with the wife, the I love you's were flowing, sex was awesome, I cooked dinner Sat and Sun. evening, spent the night in my own bed for a change, everything! She actually said we need to start the process of me coming home. Then Monday a.m. she is in a bad mood because I stayed Sunday night, WTF! While talking with her she does a 180 and says she doesn't know what she wants, after five months you think there should be some direction on her part. I'm still the only one going to counseling, trying to save this marriage and thought I was on the right track! I am beginning to get fed up waiting for her to make some kind of effort or decision, I don't know if pulling back and limiting contact (we do have a child) is the right thing to do. But whenever I have done this she starts calling or texting me and becomes open again. Maybe it is time to issue an ultimatum, maybe not, I don't know. But I believe something needs to happen.


----------

